# Help choosing rhinestones...most bang for the buck!



## Dazzle Me (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am new to the apparel business...strictly hobbyist until now. Have always used Swarovski crystals and applied stone-by-stone. Secured large order (200) with 215 stones per shirt. Price consciousness prohibits me from using Swarovski. I am looking for stones that will still have a nice amount of flash and sparkle, have reliable glue to stand up to wash & wear, etc. I have looked at the Rhinestone Guy's Czech Preciosa, but still pricey. Got info from Shine Art, but it doesn't specify the stone type. Please help with suggestions, cautionary tales, etc. before I purchase.

Thanks,

Dazzle Me


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you are planning on buying in bulk, I would really suggest you use ShineArt. But if you will not need that many you could try NovaRhinestone. They used to buy from ShineArt but now they buy from the same manufacturer as ShineArt. They sell theirs in smaller quantities without charging you a split bag charge. Both are in Los Angeles.


----------



## Dazzle Me (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Marilyn! I appreciate your response and as luck would have it, I went ahead and placed an order with ShineArt earlier in the week (LOVE Jamie btw) and fed ex guy just dropped off huge box...exciting!!

Thanks again! 

Kerrie


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

the shine art pellosa are the shiniest stones they sell.I ordered some of those and some economy,I was thinking of selling my economy and just ordering the pellosa,they shine like diamonds and you really can tell the difference.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Does Shine Art sell only to those with a reseller's certificate? I'm still getting my "stuff" together and don't have one activated yet. Thanks.


----------



## Dazzle Me (Jul 28, 2010)

Got my shipment of Pellosa and LOVE them!!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

MDsUnique said:


> Does Shine Art sell only to those with a reseller's certificate? I'm still getting my "stuff" together and don't have one activated yet. Thanks.


I would call them and ask them. They should sell to you without one. The reseller permit helps those in CA to not have to pay sales tax if purchasing from Shine Art for resale.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

MDsUnique said:


> Does Shine Art sell only to those with a reseller's certificate? I'm still getting my "stuff" together and don't have one activated yet. Thanks.


I did not have to provide my reseller's certificate to them to purchase, but I also live in Arkansas. They may make a difference.


----------

